
A Third of Wikipedia Discussions Are Stuck in Forever Beefs - kawera
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/3k9zjv/a-third-of-wikipedia-discussions-are-stuck-in-forever-beefs
======
elliekelly
I'm in a forever beef with Wikipedia on the cheesesteak page re: "vegetarian
imitation cheesesteak" (which the Wikipedia editors do not believe exists) and
"vegetarian* cheesesteak" (which I maintain, by definition, cannot exist). I'm
both proud and ashamed to admit this has been going on for several years now.

*edit: spelling

